# Ever noticed the woodwork people?



## JorgensenSteam (Jan 19, 2011)

Does anyone notice all the strange screen names you see at the top of a post when you are reading.

There must be people out the ying yang who stay in the woodwork, and just read, but never post.

I see bunches of them.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, it makes me wonder why they can't at least say 'hello', 'nice work', 'how did you do that' or something simple along that line, just to let us know their alive! Maybe their mindless 'computer bots' from another dimension gathering technical information.

You know, we are practicing a mystical 'lost art'. ;D

Ying-Yang = 6,000 members!!!!!!

-MB


----------



## lazylathe (Jan 19, 2011)

LMAO!!! ;D

I am one of those mystical beasts that play with wood!! :
The tree kind for those with twisted minds!!!

This metal work stuff is going to be a great journey for me!
I am going to ask many questions and read many books!

I even watched the movie "How to run a lathe" What a hoot!!!
All those guys dressed so smart and working away!!
Got to love the old stuff!!!

Andrew


----------



## f350ca (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll fess up, I'm a cabinet maker some days, (today, building a set of shaker style dressers for a client out of beech) but when clients call the machine shop pays the bills. The bottom half of the shop has a 18 x 80 and a 12 x 24 lathe, vertical mill, shaper, press, drill press, tig, stick, and mig welders plasma cutter and two overhead cranes that cover the whole shop for the heavy projects. Actually changing chucks on the big lathe, they way about 150 pounds and most of the work that goes in it is heavy.
Last week it was pins for the grapple on a log skider, a sign post for a store and a section of wrought iron railing.
I'm afraid the model end of it is only when time permits, but will confess models are the most fun.
Greg


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 19, 2011)

There's lots of reasons why people don't post.
Don't want to intrude.
Feel intimidated.
Just cruising.
Spying.
Nothing to add.
Checking us out (hopefully my tu-tu doesn't turn them away)

I'm sure we all do more viewing than posting.

I like to think my having my name pop up or having upped some one's view count is saying hello.

I like the fact that we have so many guests popping in whether they post or not.
I also like to think we snare a fair percentage of people who pop in and stay.

Am I wrong to think you have to register to post?


----------



## Paulsv (Jan 19, 2011)

I try to post only when I have something intelligent to add, or a burning need for info I can't find with a search of the prior posts, so that keeps me in the woodwork most all of the time. I don't want to intrude, am in awe of the work you guys do, and have learned a great deal by lurking around and soaking it up. I really enjoy the build threads. Some of you guys are as good at photography and writing as you are at metal working.


----------



## GWRdriver (Jan 19, 2011)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> There's lots of reasons why people don't post.
> Don't want to intrude.
> Feel intimidated.
> Just cruising.
> ...



Learning?


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi All........ One more woodwork guy here..

 I try, and I am not always successful to follow my Mothers advice Better to remain silent and thought a fool; than to speak and remove all doubt  
 Regards Bert


----------



## Foozer (Jan 20, 2011)

Bert  said:
			
		

> Hi All........ One more woodwork guy here..
> 
> I try, and I am not always successful to follow my Mothers advice Better to remain silent and thought a fool; than to speak and remove all doubt
> Regards Bert



Thought only my Mom used that. . .

Robert


----------



## bambuko (Jan 20, 2011)

How did we get from Pat talking about lurkers hiding in the woodwork to general discussion about woodwork as a hobby ... talking about thread drift :bow:
Or am I talking different lingo? ;D

Chris

ps I am one of those who read for at least a year before posting anything, so there is a hope yet.


----------



## krv3000 (Jan 20, 2011)

HI all well all i think is my work is so good it Lev's them gob smacked


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Jan 20, 2011)

GWRdriver  said:
			
		

> Learning?



Good one (best one). While I hadn't meant to be complete....I sure am surprised at myself for forgetting that one.


----------



## b.lindsey (Jan 20, 2011)

This seems a worthwhile as well as interesting topic. Just to add some numbers to it...if you go to the "members" area and sort by number of posts then of the total 150 pages of members, by page 3 we are down to 500 or fewer posts, by page 7 we are down to 100 or fewer posts, by page 11 we are down to 50 or fewer posts and then from pages 54 -150 we are down to registered members who have not posted at all...not even an introduction. And of course this does not even count "guests" who look but don't register. I am sure everyone has their own reasons for joining, posting, or for that matter NOT posting. But for what we all seem to collectively feel...that this is one of the most if not THE most friendly forum of its type, it would seem that we should try and somehow bring in the two thirds of the members who have never even posted. How intimidating can it be to say "Hi...I am so and so from here and there." Maybe getting over that first hurdle and being welcomed as usually happens with such introductions would make future postings easier. Surely in those nearly 100 pages of members who have taken the time to register but not yet post, there must be talent waiting to be shared, questions needing to be answered, beginning interests just waiting to be kindled. We can all benefit by trying to increase the activity level, and not just watching the numbers go up, and I can't think of a better place to do it than here!!

Bill


----------



## cl350rr (Jan 20, 2011)

having been a member of a few forums including one where the lurkers outnumber the actual visiting members 10 to 1, the first "introduction" post is the hardest. 


BTW: Foozer, nice Honda

Randel


----------



## Admiral_dk (Jan 20, 2011)

1) I do not post if I'm not sure that I actually post something that might be useful - have no need to "hear my own voice".
2) I haven't got a workshop yet, so no experience with the sizes we're talking about here - have experience with full size IC and electronics + a bit CNC.
3) I enjoy looking at your work and I certainly learned a lot from the pictures, if there's a little bit of text info with them.

My future workshop is under construction and no machinery yet, so I expect (hope) to do something usefull in some 6-8 month time.

I've build my house with wood, so yes I got a slight clue about how to use wood, but I wouldn't consider myself a woodwork guy


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Jan 20, 2011)

Pat

 I never have figured out who that "Karma" dude is, or why his name appears under everyone elses name.

The Karma thing is a compliment paid to you when members think highly of your post by applauding
You have a 20 so folks think you make some good posts

Regard...Bert


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jan 20, 2011)

I've kinda fallen into the woodwork ever since my youngest daughter was born. I'm on here everyday keeping up with what everyone is up to, but I don't have much to contribute. When I do have something, I usually don't have the time to snap pictures and do a writeup. A year ago I setup my drillpress for powertapping and was going to do a write up. I also came up with a dirty little way to sharpen end mills on a belt sander. But here again, it is very difficult for me to put it all together. 

As a stay at home dad with a one year old, I get very little shoptime anymore.

While I have been writing this, my older daughter has interupted me several times (she and her brother are both home with a bad stomach virus).


----------



## hitandmissman (Jan 20, 2011)

I never post unless I have a question or something to contribute to the post. I do look at all the new post everyday but don't post anything. Haven't really made anything worth post a pic of or build post so I guess I am a lurker. But on the other hand, I praise all for the great projects you have built and for all the knowledge I have gained from this site. Thanks all.


----------



## Majorstrain (Jan 20, 2011)

90LX_Notch said:
			
		

> I've kinda fallen into the woodwork ever since my youngest daughter was born. I'm on here everyday keeping up with what everyone is up to, but I don't have much to contribute.



I'll second that!
Daylight shed time is virtually non existent now with a 4yr old son and a 1 1/2 yr old daughter. The best time for the shed is 9pm till midnight, but that does limit operations some what.

Keep smiling,
Phil


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 20, 2011)

Not having anything important to contribute never stopped me from posting! :big:


----------



## rleete (Jan 20, 2011)

If they're like me, they originally signed up to DL some plans that someone posted. Many may never build the item, but never bother to remove the account.

And friendly place or not, seeing the stuff that some people turn out (seemingly effortlessly), it's a big step to posting your own rather feeble attempts.


----------



## shred (Jan 20, 2011)

I actually dislike forums that have a "thanks for signing up, now go introduce yourself over in this thread" policy. Great for everybody that wants to, but for some reason I never really liked it. Good thing this forum doesn't care that much


----------



## kennyb (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm glad this came up. I lurk around here and on other machine shop forums. What happened to me on another forum of a different topic probably has shyed me away from saying anything unless it's a necessity. I'm 58 years old and have always had a hobby. I built model cars, planes and ships for years and years since I was a kid, and still do. I also build wooden sailing ships plank by plank and rig them. I also have a small lathe/mill that I tinker with. I tried to be active on a very popular plastic model building website, and was pretty much ignored. I asked about it and stirred up the pot. It seems that the people on that forum site are in a clique, and I wasn't part of it. I'm not pinning any ribbons on myself, but I can build a damn good model airplane with fine detail. I'd post a picture and wouldn't get a single reply. Then there would be somebody who's in this clique that would post a picture of something that was good but not great and they would get 4 pages of responses about what a marvelous job they had done. It totally discouraged me from posting. I posted about how I was ignored and got tons of replies from people who said they were in the same boat. I've posted on few different wooden model ship building forums and I got a better response. Most of the ship builders I know are older gentleman, could that be the reason for the better response? Anyway, I really plan to gear up and start turning some metal soon, and I will try to be active here and at the few other forums tha I like to frequent. Hope I'll be accepted and learn something and maybe even be able to help someone. Thanks to everyone.
                                                                Ken


----------



## Foozer (Jan 22, 2011)

kennyb  said:
			
		

> Hope I'll be accepted and learn something and maybe even be able to help someone. Thanks to everyone.                                                     Ken



Everyone here is accepted which is the tasteful flavor of it all. At my skill level just getting the nail in without hitting fingers is an accomplishment, but still I do the "Look what I can happy dance" I, like many, am just a compulsive tinker, the thrill and grief both lye (lie, lay ?) lay in the problem solving.

And the projects presented seem to cycle, goes thru (through) such works of art that newbie's like me really avoid posting. But post anyway, its the only way others can give it a look over and altho (although) responses may be short, fairly certain that should a safety query present itself, it will be addressed. That in itself is invaluable.

Robert


----------



## ShopShoe (Jan 22, 2011)

OK, I feel like I should add my 2 cents: 

I am in Learning Mode lately and it has been too cold for much work in the shop.

I have started a few replies to various posts and then decided I really wasn't adding much useful information to the topic under discussion, so I let it be.

I log on and read new posts almost every day to stay in touch with what's going on.

I really appreciate the way the members of this forum work to be supportive and encourage those of us who are learning. I have also lurked on other forums (for my other interests) and have noticed that some of them seem to be mutual admiration societies for small circles of members who enjoy ignoring or ridiculing those not members of their club.

Thanks again to all those who have helped me with my requests so far and those who have acknowledged what I have posted.

I think when it warms up again I'll be back at it (I have started an engine and some other tooling projects) and I'll get some posts going.

--ShopShoe


----------

